# Hedgehog prolapse



## owl12345 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi i was just wondering if anyone knows anything about or has had a hedgehog prolapse their gut? My hedgehog Twiglet 2 1/2 had alot of blood in her cage three weeks ago, i took her straight to the vets who diagnosed cystitis and put her on baytril twice a day for a week. The blood then stopped appearing gradually. A week and half after she fnished her antibiotics she still wasnt rightsoe days she was my twiggy and some days she was quite, withdrawn and lethargic. I had found an exotic vet which i was going to take her to, to try and get more specialised help. Whilst i was waiting for the registration forms i went up to check on her at lunchtime today and she cam straight out to see me but was glassy eyed and dragging her back end. I checked her over and she had prolapsed. The first section was blackened and dry and obvious dead tissue but the second section was fresh clean tissue. I rushed her to the nearest vets who after alot of debating said she thought it was gut and they dont even try to fix this sort of thing for dogs and cats let alone small and exotic animals and chances are she wouldnt survive the anaesthetic anyway. On top of that she suddenly looked very thin and dehydrated. I had been monitoring her weight and fluid intake very carefully and neither had changed. I had also been checking her bum twice a day for any blood staining etc... so i know the prolapse hadnt been there long so the vet thinks it must have been pushing in and out like a hernia does. Unfortunately she started showing obvious signs of being in pain so i had to put her down as i didnt want her to suffer. Does anyone know anything about this? I really want to understand what happened? Thanks


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, I've had it here both rectal and uterine. A spay is sometimes done for a uterine prolapse but for a rectal the chance of recovery is slim even if caught very early. Sometimes pushing everything back in and stitching the rectum tighter will help along with a soft diet for a while. Usually though, once it's come out once, it will continue to do so. The problem with a rectal prolapse is as it prolapses, they continue trying to push it out

I'm sorry for your loss but you did the right thing. It is painful for them. Hugs


----------



## owl12345 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, i suppose i just keep wondering if theres anything ese i could have done or anything else that would have made a difference


----------



## owl12345 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hercsmum; I dont know the vet said gut, that was one of the things that had confused me. She had never been with a male so no pregnancies she didnt seem constipated either so im not sure why she prolapsed, i dont know if it could be anything to do with why she was bleeding two weeks prior. She didnt seem to have lost weight until yesterday, although her weight hadnt changed


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The bleeding a few weeks prior may have been either urinary tract infection, or something uterine. Chances are it was uterine and it was a uterine prolapse she had. Possibly she had a tumour, or uterine infection. 

My girl Canti was similar. She had blood in her cage one morning and nothing could be found wrong and she was fine for a couple of months. One morning I discovered her with the prolapse. My regular vet was on holidays and the vet we saw didn't seem to know if it was rectal or uterine. I don't understand how it wouldn't be obvious because rectal would be from the rectum.... Canti was elderly so we helped her cross. 

Rectal prolapses can happen both with constipation and diarrhea or loose stools. Excessive straining can cause it or sometimes there is something wrong which makes the hedgehog more prone to it happening. It can also be genetic or familial.


----------



## owl12345 (Jan 26, 2011)

thank you i dont suppose i will ever really know what happened at least i know shes not the not the only one now, thank you


----------



## Lele (Oct 1, 2020)

Dear Nancy

I found a little hedgehog a couple of days ago. I feel very guilty and carry a lot of remorse. I will tell you my story and really hope you can give me some answers and hopefully, the next time I find a hedgehog, I know exactly what to do ... 

Last sunday, I saw a young hedgehog wandering around during daytime, looking confused or trying to find food. He was little and he seemed to be too thin. Also, his eyes looked kind of weird (not protruding). He looked sick to me. I decided to take him home and take him to hedgehog care early the next morning. I could not find any emergency numbers of people who could help me or take over the hedgehog... So I gave him water and half an hour later, I gave him some boiled egg and cat food. He seemed to eat (noisily) and drink, I heard him. But what alarmed me was the black, liquid poop I saw (diarrhea?), even after eating and drinking. Because I read that hedgehogs are very sensitive to noises, I went to sleep (or tried to, I was very worried) and did not check on him anymore until suddenly, at 5 am, I woke up with a bad feeling. I went to check on the little guy and he was dead  I saw something coming out of his anus, and I found out it seemed to be rectum prolapse. I felt so sad and full of remores. Was it maybe the food I gave him or should I have given him no food because maybe, he was starved? I saw him eat a walnut shortly before I decided to take him home. What do you think could have caused the prolapse?

I know there is no way we will know for sure what killed him, but I just need some answers and some advice.. Thanks in advance!!

Lea


----------



## LuckFupus458 (Jul 30, 2018)

Lea,

You may want to create your own post so that it gets seen faster. New comments on old posts sometimes get missed. 

Sorry I can't be more help!

Jill


----------



## Lele (Oct 1, 2020)

Ok thank you!


----------

